# Filter Out Thumbs Down Shows



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

After many years of Thumbing shows on my TiVos, the vast majority of them are rated. The vast majority of those rated shows have a Thumb Down on them. The single best thing TiVo could do to help me find shows is to filter out all shows with Thumbs Down on them. Don't show them when Browsing by Time or Channel, don't show them in Wishlists, and don't show them in the Guide. If I could just see non-Thumbed shows or one's I've already determined I like, I could find things to watch a LOT easier.


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, I'm saddened no one bothered to post to this thread in the 2.5 months it took me to notice it (haven't logged in for a while).

I love your idea. Give the owner the option to not even see shows you've thumbed, or thumbed down. Better yet, give the user the ability to set the thumb threshhold and not display shows below the threshhold. If I set it to 3 thumbs up, any show with a thumb of any kind would not be displayed. Set it to 1 thumb and only shows with 2 thumbs or greater, or no thumbs would be displayed.

Personally, I'd only want this to work for my WL, but I like the idea of using thumbs to filter displayed content - makes it easier to see available shows you might want to watch. After all the Suggestions don't work!


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

I do like this idea, but I also see a problem with it if the user has enabled the recording of suggestions.

Case in point: I like M*A*S*H. It was a great show. I gave it a single thumbs up. However, as you know, episodes are on one channel or another about 6 times per day. When MASH had a thumbs up with Tivo, I was constantly inundated with MASH episodes recorded as suggesstions... There's only so much you can watch. Tivo didn't seem to understand that recording 10 to 20 episodes of a show per week is overload. I finally had to give it a thumbs-down to get Tivo to stop recording it.

With the suggestion proposed, by doing so, I'd never see MASH again in the program guide, and I don't want that. I'd still like to watch it once in a while.

One (bad) solution to this problem would be for me to turn off suggestion-recording, but the best way would be to make suggestion-recording a lot smarter. Without that, although it may seem counterintuitive, in some situations this proposed suggestion may do more harm than good.


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

It would be nice if suggestion-recording was a lot smarter. Perhaps the "don't show" could have options, such as:
- don't ever show or record
- don't esor from the guide only
- don't esor from WL only
- don't esor from suggestions only
- etc
- allow each "only" to be selected so you can customize where you wanted the filrtering done. I might prefer to see all content in the guide but I certainly do not want the shows to be scheduled by my WL.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

wer: I'm just asking for an *option* to filter out Thumbed-Down shows. I'd still like the existing "see all" behavior to be there. Maybe it could be a toggle somewhere. To affect all displays of information, that toggle would probably have to be in Settings, though.

purefct: I agree, filtering out shows below a user-specified Thumb rating would be nice. But, just filtering out everything negatively Thumbed would do wonders for me.


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

I hear you Dave. Its just that I use thumbs as ratings as well as reminding me what I've watched. So even though I single thumb something, I never want to see it again! I'm getting to the point where I've seen the majority of movies in my WL by actor name and years 2003-2007 (well, maybe not the 2007) and I might be willing to re-watch 3 thumb and possibly 2 thumb shows in the future.

Dave, I have one guy considering a project to delete WL items from my To Do based on Thumbs ratings. Are you interested in adding some specs and pitching in on the cost? I don't know if filtering the Guide is feasible or an economical customization, but you'd probably benefit from my WL filter project. If we can agree on other customization and willingness to pay the cost I'd be happy to pitch in for that. Any other takers?


----------

